

The 3 most important words for founders: Social, Advertising and MySQL - rokhayakebe
http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/20/start-up-zeitgeist-were-building-social-online-information-services-based-on-advertising-using-mysql/

======
silentbicycle
Which is to say, three words that get mentioned a lot in a startup blog.

Other statistically important words for founders: "Open mobile web server
information services" (mobile phones are big) and "Can products" (Many hackers
have cats, you know).

